# Looking for some help from you guys



## Sirius (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey guys i`m new to your forums, personally i think their great. I`m somewhat new to the whole gym thing. I`ve been going to the gym now for a few months and i haven`t really developed a specific gym plan. I am aprrox. 225 lbs, i would like to lose about 25-35 lbs. I am searching for a training plan that will allow me to keep my muscle i currently have, as well as cut the fat. I would really appreciate if someone could help me with a training plan and a diet that i could follow. The training plan doesn`t have to be fast acting like those rediculous fad diets. I`m just looking to become the best i can be physically. I also am wondering about your thoughts on taking supplements. Should i be taking creatine, whey protein powder and multivitamins and cuts  as well as your thoughts on n2O and other supplements   Thanks alot guys i have confidence you will lead me in the right direction.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 22, 2005)

In my opinion:

 Supplements are a waste of time. If you're going for health, avoid them altogether. A daily vitamin can be beneficial, and eating naturally good things like flax seed oil is a very good thing to do. Take a look at the diet section and they'll be able to help you out.

 As far as training goes, if you're just looking to stay healthy, plyometrics are probably all you need. Just do things like push ups, sit ups, pull ups, etc. If you do want to gain mass and/or strength, let us know and we can help you find a good routine.


----------



## morningtime00 (Sep 22, 2005)

lol dont believe a word this guy says look at his fake numbers


----------



## morningtime00 (Sep 22, 2005)

16 and deadlifting more then 400 LOL ya right, you cant even make real fake #'s like your clean and press hsould be alot more then 200 if ur bench is 210


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

morningtime00 said:
			
		

> lol dont believe a word this guy says look at his fake numbers


 You talking about nick? What's so hard to believe about his stats?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

morningtime00 said:
			
		

> 16 and deadlifting more then 400 LOL ya right, you cant even make real fake #'s like your clean and press hsould be alot more then 200 if ur bench is 210


 Dude, have you ever clean and pressed? It's way harder than bench.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

morningtime00 said:
			
		

> 16 and deadlifting more then 400 LOL ya right, you cant even make real fake #'s like your clean and press hsould be alot more then 200 if ur bench is 210


 He has 50 pounds on me and I pull 330. It's not that hard to believe.


----------



## morningtime00 (Sep 22, 2005)

ya i have benching your just using your arms/chest and hips for the most part, ur incorporating alot more muscles when you clean and press, plus you use momentum when you clean and press


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 22, 2005)

morningtime00 said:
			
		

> ya i have benching your just using your arms/chest and hips for the most part, ur incorporating alot more muscles when you clean and press, plus you use momentum when you clean and press


  Snatches use all those muscles too but they are harder than bench.


----------



## Sirius (Sep 22, 2005)

alot of responses guys, which is cool, but they don`t solve my lack of training plan and diet....


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 22, 2005)

morningtime00 said:
			
		

> ya i have benching your just using your arms/chest and hips for the most part, ur incorporating alot more muscles when you clean and press, plus you use momentum when you clean and press



You're a moron.  The world record deadlift is something like 900 pounds.  The world record C&J is something like 570.  That is a big discrepancy.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 22, 2005)

In response to the original poster, you are going to want to weight train first and foremost.  If you are totally new to resistance training, you will probably lose fat and gain muscle at the same time for a brief period.  In order to speed up your fat loss, some cardio would also be good.  A reasonable way to start for a beginner is to weight train 3 days per week and do cardio another 2-3 days per week for 30 minutes.  Don't worry about jogging necessarily; if all you can do is powerwalk for 30 minutes then that's fine.  You will improve your conditioning enough to where you can jog quickly.

Check out my post on designing a full body weight training routine, as I highly suggest you do as a beginner:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=53106

Your diet is of utmost importance.  Read this post and all the response posts:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

In terms of supplements, don't bother with them until you get your diet in order.  Supplements are just that; they aren't meant to replace a good diet.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 22, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> As far as training goes, if you're just looking to stay healthy, plyometrics are probably all you need. Just do things like push ups, sit ups, pull ups, etc. If you do want to gain mass and/or strength, let us know and we can help you find a good routine.



I think you have the wrong idea about what plyometrics are.  Plyometrics are movements involving an explosive eccentric movement followed by an explosive concentric.  Examples are clap push-ups, jump squats, box leaps, etc.  A term for bodyweight type exercises would be callisthenics.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Dude, have you ever clean and pressed? It's way harder than bench.


 thats the point, if his lil weak bench is 210 lol, why is he clean and pressin the same weight? something fishy there. so with that being said its no wonder why 400 for a deadlift could easily be exaggerated. i saw the pic of his forearm... pretty small to be deadliftin 400. but to each his own, its not my body.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

210lbs is a good bench press compared to the norm


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 23, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> 210lbs is a good bench press compared to the norm


i dont understand what that means.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 23, 2005)

morningtime00 said:
			
		

> 16 and deadlifting more then 400 LOL ya right, you cant even make real fake #'s like your clean and press hsould be alot more then 200 if ur bench is 210



lol I bet he meant to type 405 but couldnt add 8, 45lbs plated plus the bar.. lol!  benching 210 and clean and pressing 200 is unreal..lol


----------



## maxpro2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats, you guys just wasted all that time worrying about *someone else's stats over the internet who you will never meet*. In other words, who gives a shit.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

I have met lots of people through the internet!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> i dont understand what that means.



It means that his bench press is above average.  Everyone has their weak points and everyone has their strong points.  Plus, Squaggle hasn't been training long at all.  I think his numbers are very respectable.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

adding to that he is only 15 too which is remarkable. Your doing good, ignore the dAMxN guy.


but did you know that when Mariuz Pudzunozki was 16 he was able to bench 396lbs x 8


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 23, 2005)

..... omfg im not hating on anyone. i dont want to sound like a dick but when i was 16 i maxed 275 if you had to know. im just saying the numbers are not reasonable if you bench only 210x1 how can u clean and press 200? it just doesint make sense. anyways i dont give a fuk.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 23, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> but did you know that when Mariuz Pudzunozki was 16 he was able to bench 396lbs x 8


bullshit it was 353 he pressed at a national bench press competition.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> ..... omfg im not hating on anyone.



These were the very first words you posted in this thread:




> thats the point, if his lil weak bench is 210...



Sounds like hating to me.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 23, 2005)

im not a fool bro, i know when i smell bullshit and it reeks all over that 200 Clean and Press if he only benches 210x1. CowPimp you cant sit there and tell me you buy into those fake numbers.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> im not a fool bro, i know when i smell bullshit and it reeks all over that 200 Clean and Press if he only benches 210x1. CowPimp you cant sit there and tell me you buy into those fake numbers.



Why not?  The C&J isn't all about strength.  He may not have the strength to get that bar over his head, but he might have the speed to drop under the bar.  You think all the top olympic lifters can bench press 400, 500, or more?  I don't think so.  They have the speed, power, and form that allows them to complete the lift.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2005)

morningtime00 said:
			
		

> lol dont believe a word this guy says look at his fake numbers


 maybe he counted the bar?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2005)

maybe he took NO?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2005)

or  nitrotech?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2005)

or he did some magic jedi mind trick into thinking it was lighter?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2005)

or he pressed the ( ~ ) key instead of the ( - ) key?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Why not? The C&J isn't all about strength. He may not have the strength to get that bar over his head, but he might have the speed to drop under the bar. You think all the top olympic lifters can bench press 400, 500, or more? I don't think so. They have the speed, power, and form that allows them to complete the lift.


 I can clean and press almost what I bench, but I just recently started the former, so it's not up to par with what it should be.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 23, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> maybe he counted the bar?


....Is that a joke?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> ....Is that a joke?


 Hahaha.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> thats the point, if his lil weak bench is 210 lol, why is he clean and pressin the same weight? something fishy there. so with that being said its no wonder why 400 for a deadlift could easily be exaggerated. i saw the pic of his forearm... pretty small to be deadliftin 400. but to each his own, its not my body.




you are a fucking retard and clearly know jack shit about olympic lifts!!

A kid on my team is clean and jerksing 250lbs yet he can barely get 8 reps with 135lbs on the bench press.  they are both trained lifts dip fuck.  if you are strong in one because you train it you wont be strong in the other.

I know a number of amazing o-lifters that fail to overhead press 200lbs yet they can jerk all the way up into the mid to high 300s.  It is called effeciency of movement.

I am sick of your un-educated posts.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 23, 2005)

daMvN said:
			
		

> thats the point, if his lil weak bench is 210 lol, why is he clean and pressin the same weight? something fishy there. so with that being said its no wonder why 400 for a deadlift could easily be exaggerated. i saw the pic of his forearm... pretty small to be deadliftin 400. but to each his own, its not my body.


 I didn't even see this until P-funk posted it. There is a big difference between being big and being strong. I have a friend who weights barely 120 but who can deadlift about 165 or so with very little training. His forearms are tiny, but he can hold a lot of weight. You train your CNS to deal with movements and become more efficient, and you don't have to get bigger to do it.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am sick of your un-educated posts.



Just think of them as a word scramble.  You have to correct so many spelling, punctuation, and syntax mistakes that you have to actually work to figure out what he's talking about.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> ....Is that a joke?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> ....Is that a joke?


 of course it is, stupid.


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 23, 2005)

Creatine adds water to your body.Doesn't really help lose fat.Supplements is alot of hype and waste of money.But some do work(not many).You really need to do alot of cardio if you want to lose fast in my opion.Jump rope, trendmill,run..ect.
 When I need to lose weight for a fight I do cardio with a jacket on in the summer or I do it in a sona.  Oh and on really good  way to lose weight is STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM THE BEER..LOL, that's my problem..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 24, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I didn't even see this until P-funk posted it. There is a big difference between being big and being strong. I have a friend who weights barely 120 but who can deadlift about 165 or so with very little training. His forearms are tiny, but he can hold a lot of weight. You train your CNS to deal with movements and become more efficient, and you don't have to get bigger to do it.



Don't even worry about them dude.  They're just a couple of whiny pricks.
Notice that Damvn has numbers that are 2 times his weight, and he looks like shit.
What a laugh!


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 24, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Notice that Damvn has numbers that are 2 times his weight, and he looks like shit.
> What a laugh!


lol, say what you want its just fuel to my fire. i take comments like that as a compliment along with those that say I take steroids in the gym. It's all fule to my fire bitch. How do u know if I even look like shit? Those pics of my ABS were when I was at 135. Ill get some knew ones in exactly 1 month from now on my birthday.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 24, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> of course it is, stupid.


 That's uncalled for. If you've ever read posts by half of the forum members, you'd know that asking whether he was serious was an honest question.


----------



## neon20 (Sep 24, 2005)

cow pimp has the best advise.i lost 115lbs in 8 months weight lifting 4 days a week and 2 45min for the other 2.i had 1 rest day sometimes 2.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 25, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> That's uncalled for. If you've ever read posts by half of the forum members, you'd know that asking whether he was serious was an honest question.


 oh. Well then in that case, I am really sorry


----------

